# Jc Higgins...what Year???



## StoneWoods (Aug 8, 2016)

I just bought this on cl today and cant find the year. 
Things that are wrong for sure: handlebar stem, child carrier, seat, pedals. The rims look right but the brake arm says hawthorne. I will take a pic of the sr# tommorow. I tried to use the "murray serial number project" but got nowhere lightning fast. Any experts?


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is the serial number and the bike now.


----------

